

Scrum Friendly Features in FogBugz 7 - JacobK
http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/blog/post/Scrum-Friendly-Features.aspx

======
idlewords
Based on the number of popular essays Joel Spolsky has squeezed out of
FogBugz, you would think it was a revolutionary software project on a par with
Engelbart's 1968 demo, rather than... a bug tracker.

I have never used it myself. Perhaps it is the Platonic bug tracker. Still,
like Manila or fetchmail, the project itself seems out of all proportion to
the mighty river of wisdom that its author has coaxed out of it.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I haven't used Version 7, but I have used previous versions, and I can assure
you, it's not at all the Platonic bug tracker. In fact, if you take a look at
this article, you'll see that certain basic features (such as setting
milestones) have been pretty clumsily implemented through the first 6
versions, at least.

You'd think that a team of rock stars in a a cubicle-free paradise with the
benefit of Joel's wisdom would be able to really nail an application as
trivial as bug tracking over the course of 7 versions. You'd think.

~~~
bap
I think that even a team of rock stars in a cubicle-free paradise are still
beholden to whatever set of development priorities they are handed.

------
ohlol
I once had the displeasure of using Fogbugz (hosted version). You could only
reply to a bug if it was sent in via E-mail. Any other correspondence was to
be performed via actually editing the ticket data, inline.

I called to ask if there was a way and the dude I talked to actually
insinuated that I had not taken time to read the documentation. WTF?

Apparently that requirement was a "feature" -- they assumed that a bug entered
manually did not require correspondence.

Yes, I was told that as well.

------
pkaler
Show of hands. Who is using Scrum at their startups?

~~~
yousefghandour
I've used it before in G.ho.st (<http://G.ho.st>) and I'm using it again in a
new project I'm building.

------
biohacker42
I like Joel's essays as much as anyone, but how is this not pure advertising?

~~~
bap
I too have a hard time lasting it out through an essay that seems very self-
promotional. Many essayists whose work I used to look forward to reading (J.
Spolsky, P. Graham, etc) seem to have become stuck in a rut of beating a
particular set of drums. These drums seem to promote in some way, the business
interests of the person writing.

To me this diminishes their credibility and puts me off their writing.

Strangely when I see Lessig doing this for his various causes it does not
inspire the same reaction in me. Possibly this is because I don't think that
Lessig is deliberately writing in a way that can lead directly to personal
monetary profit, although he certainly could profit from his growing cachet
due to his political activity.

Possibly I am just being cynical.

------
StrawberryFrog
"Each "Sprint" lasts around 15-30 day"

This seems to be ignorant of the use of one-week sprints on some projects.
Also, what kind of sprint lasts "around 15 days"? Sprints are always fixed-
length (scope is varied to fit the sprint). Two-week sprints are used by some,
but nobody does 15 day (aka two weeks plus one day) sprints.

~~~
sparky
For some, 15 days is exactly 3 work weeks.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
15 _working_ days is 3 work weeks. "Exactly 15 working days" might be a
reasonable length for a sprint, but "around 15 days" is not.

